# Central London drinks 15th July



## Fedayn (Jun 14, 2009)

Am in London for a few days, anyone fancy a few beers Monday or Wednesday?

Edit to add.....

*I suggest The Golden Lion on Dean Street in Soho... Always been good when i've been there in the past and a top jukebox. It's 100 yards up Dean Street just off Shaftesbury Avenue.

Wednesday 15th July..... What time, say 6pm?*


----------



## pootle (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes! Weds would be better for me but can make monday too


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 15, 2009)

would like to meet you fed, wednesday's a whole lot better


----------



## zenie (Jun 15, 2009)

oh aye!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2009)

I would love to meet you Fed but am rehearsing on Monday and Wednesday evenings and as that is a week before the show I think they'd miss me if I tried to sneak out of it  Boo!


----------



## Onket (Jun 15, 2009)

I could be there, depending on the actual final date.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2009)

Onket said:


> I could be there, depending on the actual final date.



same for me !


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 15, 2009)

Stay till the weekend and go to the Lambeth Country Show. It's bloody brilliant.


----------



## Onket (Jun 15, 2009)

2nded


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 15, 2009)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Stay till the weekend and go to the Lambeth Country Show. It's bloody brilliant.



Gotta be back as other stuff to do.

Wednesday looking good?


----------



## Onket (Jun 15, 2009)

Monday?


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 16, 2009)

wednesday looks v good to me, fed


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 16, 2009)

Fed? earth calling fedayn?


----------



## Pip (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes!


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes..... Helloooo.....


----------



## Onket (Jun 16, 2009)

I normally play football on a Wednesday, but it's in the diary anyway.

Location?


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 16, 2009)

Fed, as you're presumably catching the train back northwards at some point after, can I suggest the Head Of Steam, near euston station?


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm not offski til Thursday mate, so somewhere either central or south fine by me.


----------



## onenameshelley (Jun 16, 2009)

i could probably make this.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 16, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> I'm not offski til Thursday mate, so somewhere either central or south fine by me.


okeychokey. can I be really dull and suggest either the prince Albert in brixton or the Chandos in soho?


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 16, 2009)

Streathamite said:


> okeychokey. can I be really dull and suggest either the *prince Albert in brixton* or the Chandos in soho?



There are other pubs in the world y'know....


----------



## cesare (Jun 16, 2009)

The White Hart


----------



## pootle (Jun 17, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> There are other pubs in the world y'know....



Lol! Nicely done! 

How about one of the other Sam Smith's in Central London? I know Sam Smiths pubs tend to polarise opinion, but I'm quite happy drinking Alpine lager until I lose my lunchbox and wake up on an airbed in Vauxhall cuddled up to a gay man's Boston Terrier.  True story 


Erm, anyhoo.  I like the Princess Louise in Holborn (but v small) The on near Oxford Circus/Great Portland Street and the Blue Posts or Mortimer in Fitzrovia...but whatever Fed want's really. I have my own drinks thread to be all bossy on


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 17, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> There are other pubs in the world y'know....


 

I'd love to come and say hello, but I've got a feeling we're out on the wednesday. I'll keep an eye on the thread for developements


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 17, 2009)

pootle said:


> Lol! Nicely done!
> 
> How about one of the other Sam Smith's in Central London? I know Sam Smiths pubs tend to polarise opinion, but I'm quite happy drinking Alpine lager until I lose my lunchbox and wake up on an airbed in Vauxhall cuddled up to a gay man's Boston Terrier.  True story
> 
> ...



OK, I'd like to suggest this pub, the red Lion in Kingly Street, Soho http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/10/1012/Red_Lion/Soho 
eassy to get to (just by Carnaby St, 5 mins walk from Oxford Circus, and an OK boozer.
Any advance on this?


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 17, 2009)

*I suggest The Golden Lion on Dean Street in Soho... Always been good when i've been there in the past and a top jukebox. It's 100 yards up Dean Street just off Shaftesbury Avenue.

Wednesday 15th July..... What time, say 6pm?*


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 17, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> I suggest The Golden Lion on Dean Street in Soho... Always been good when i've been there in the past and a top jukebox. It's 100 yards up Dean Street just off Shaftesbury Avenue.
> 
> Wednesday 15th July..... What time, say 6pm?


cool by me, I work in greek St, 5 mins away. See ya at 6pm mate.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 17, 2009)

right, lunch. time to check out this pub....


----------



## pootle (Jun 17, 2009)

Decent jukeboxes ftw! 

It's in the diary, and looking forward to it! 

Will be there as soon as poss after I finish work at 5.30pm


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 17, 2009)

looked good when I peered in. Have tro go to the drycleaners on Berwick st first but will get there shortly after


----------



## mango5 (Jun 17, 2009)

Streathamite said:


> looked good when I peered in. Have tro go to the drycleaners on Berwick st first but will get there shortly after


You know when you're collecting Dry Cleaning a month in advance?


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 17, 2009)

mango5 said:


> You know when you're collecting Dry Cleaning a month in advance?



apols - got confused wi something else, too complicated to explain 
but 2 weeks in advance - yes, certainly


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 18, 2009)

So, who else is up for it?
Details above


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 23, 2009)

bump


----------



## STFC (Jun 24, 2009)

Possibly.


----------



## mango5 (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes, I'm upferit.  I didn't post _just _to take the piss out of Mr Advance Cleaning.


----------



## keithy (Jun 24, 2009)

yes yes yes YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS (as long as I'm not working, of course)


----------



## pootle (Jun 24, 2009)

keithy said:


> yes yes yes YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS (as long as I'm not working, of course)



 you're also on my list of posters I'd like to meet!


----------



## keithy (Jun 24, 2009)

oh really?!


----------



## pootle (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh yes.  And I probably owe you a drink in tagline royalties


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 7, 2009)

Reminder bump......


----------



## mango5 (Jul 7, 2009)

Want me to change the thread title?


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 7, 2009)

mango5 said:


> Want me to change the thread title?



Yeah

'Central London drinks 15th July'

or you got a better title?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2009)

should be able to make this


----------



## pootle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hurrah!


----------



## fogbat (Jul 13, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Yeah
> 
> 'Central London drinks 15th July'
> 
> or you got a better title?



"Volunteers wanted for anal probing".


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 13, 2009)

Could be along depending on work/child/M'lady


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 13, 2009)

put me down as a possible, got a lot to do wednesday, but hopefully will get it done in time for a few drinks


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2009)

Poll added!


----------



## Sunray (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm at Glade festival.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 13, 2009)

Why a poll added?! I'd have added one if I wanted one.


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Why a poll added?! I'd have added one if I wanted one.


Sorry, I thought it would be helpful so people could see who was coming. I'll remove it instantly.


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2009)

I can't physically remove the poll, so I've taken all the options out,  removed all the votes and closed it.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 13, 2009)

I now seem like a right bloody ungrateful grump.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> I now seem like a right bloody ungrateful grump.



you ungrateful grump


----------



## fogbat (Jul 14, 2009)

Is this on, then, and if so, where?


----------



## keithy (Jul 14, 2009)

I think me and ma bloke are coming but I'm nervous cos you're all a bunch of internet freaks, clearly. Bloke will serve purpose of pushing me through the door and then not letting me escape.


----------



## onenameshelley (Jul 14, 2009)

keithy said:


> I think me and ma bloke are coming but I'm nervous cos you're all a bunch of internet freaks, clearly. Bloke will serve purpose of pushing me through the door and then not letting me escape.



coool it will be lovely to meet you


----------



## mango5 (Jul 14, 2009)

Fedayn said:
			
		

> I suggest The Golden Lion on Dean Street in Soho... Always been good when i've been there in the past and a top jukebox. It's 100 yards up Dean Street just off Shaftesbury Avenue.
> 
> *Wednesday 15th July.....6pm*


See y'all tomorrow


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2009)

keithy said:


> I think me and ma bloke are coming but I'm nervous cos you're all a bunch of internet freaks, clearly. Bloke will serve purpose of pushing me through the door and then not letting me escape.



we will welcome into our freaky bosoms


----------



## mango5 (Jul 14, 2009)

I've got space


----------



## pootle (Jul 14, 2009)

Keithy - how many times! Lots of people want to meet you! Come!

Fogbat are you coming? We can discuss recent developments in baking and discuss the validity of statements in hip hop*.  Let's start with seeing if it really _was_ a good day, if I didn't have to use my AK 

*strictly speaking that more rap than hip hop, but watcha gonna do?

And Marty, I don't have a freaky bosom thank you.  They look like boobs, just smaller 

Yay! Shells is coming too! Aces!


----------



## keithy (Jul 14, 2009)

I won't even recognise you all, if fed aint immediately noticable I'll be wandering round like a loser. crying.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 14, 2009)

keithy said:


> I won't even recognise you all, if fed aint immediately noticable I'll be wandering round like a loser. crying.



I'd say i'm fairly noticeable.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2009)

mango5 said:


> I've got space



it was a storage area, last time I looked


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2009)

You _will _recognise them keithy


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

mango5 said:


> I've got space



Amongst the keys, fone, wallet and kitkats?


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> I'd say i'm fairly noticeable.


Yeah. You're the one who looks like a right bloody ungrateful grump.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> You _will _recognise them keithy



we dribble a lot and have questionable personal hygiene


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 14, 2009)

editor said:


> Yeah. You're the one who looks like a right bloody ungrateful grump.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jul 14, 2009)

marty21 said:


> we dribble a lot and have questionable personal hygiene



Not to mention the inevitable axes, without which any insane internet axe murderer feels completely naked. Or is that pants, I often get such mundane matters confused.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2009)

keithy said:


> I won't even recognise you all, if fed aint immediately noticable I'll be wandering round like a loser. crying.



just stand there crying and yelling urban75


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2009)

ericjarvis said:


> Not to mention the inevitable axes, without which any insane internet axe murderer feels completely naked. Or is that pants, I often get such mundane matters confused.



not all of us wear pants tbf


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2009)

marty21 said:


> just stand there crying and yelling urban75


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

I want to come to this but I can't!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2009)

Why not? 

(I'm not going)


----------



## fogbat (Jul 14, 2009)

keithy said:


> I won't even recognise you all, if fed aint immediately noticable I'll be wandering round like a loser. crying.



We'll look out for the one wandering around like a loser, crying.

And eventually say hello


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Is this on, then, and if so, where?



Central London

HTH


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 14, 2009)

you're being very helpful this afternoon marty


----------



## fogbat (Jul 14, 2009)

pootle said:


> Fogbat are you coming? We can discuss recent developments in baking and discuss the validity of statements in hip hop*.  Let's start with seeing if it really _was_ a good day, if I didn't have to use my AK




Yep - I'll be there.

I should warn you that I spent half an hour, while very drunk, trying to explain to two mates why they shouldn't sing that three is a magic number, because the concept of magic was ridiculous and applying it to a number doubly so.

They kept singing


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> you're being very helpful this afternoon marty



It's my helpful nature


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Why not?
> 
> (I'm not going)



Got voluntary gig on Wednesdays ain't I?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh yeh


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

They used 'attendence' as an excuse to not let me have my own show before so I'm going to fucking turn up every fucking time now then when that filthy fat bastard with a pea for a brain refuses me again I can go right over his fat head


----------



## pootle (Jul 14, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Yep - I'll be there.







fogbat said:


> I should warn you that I spent half an hour, while very drunk, trying to explain to two mates why they shouldn't sing that three is a magic number, because the concept of magic was ridiculous and applying it to a number doubly so.
> 
> They kept singing



The bastards   I hope you re-evaluated your friendship with those so-called "mates"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 14, 2009)

Wish this was tonight then I could come along.....but it's not. So I can't


----------



## fogbat (Jul 14, 2009)

pootle said:


> The bastards   I hope you re-evaluated your friendship with those so-called "mates"



They sleep with the fishes...


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 14, 2009)

A mate of mines is wandering along too.


----------



## pootle (Jul 14, 2009)

fogbat said:


> They sleep with the fishes...



It's for the best.  I always think with friendship it's a fine line between fear and respect. Never be afraid to cross that line. Ever.


----------



## onenameshelley (Jul 14, 2009)

keithy said:


> I won't even recognise you all, if fed aint immediately noticable I'll be wandering round like a loser. crying.



The key is to find the most unlikely looking bunch of people drinking together and edge over to them slowly looking hopeful. 

This is how i met the urbanites the first few times till i remembered faces and even now i stare blankly at people before realising i know them. 

And i am know i am going to stare in admiration at Pootles trainers because i always do *looks at own shit trainers and cries*

It will be great


----------



## Boycey (Jul 14, 2009)

i *might* be up for some of this


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh god and now I'm going to miss out on Boycey too


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2009)

onenameshelley said:


> The key is to find the most unlikely looking bunch of people drinking together and edge over to them slowly looking hopeful.



then watch as the edge away from you, all edging, and crying and yelling urban75 at the top of your voice


----------



## onenameshelley (Jul 14, 2009)

marty21 said:


> then watch as the edge away from you, all edging, and crying and yelling urban75 at the top of your voice



 oi dont cuss my urban finding techniques i have honed those over many years and only shamed myself a handful of times in the process.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2009)

onenameshelley said:


> oi dont cuss my urban finding techniques i have honed those over many years and only shamed myself a handful of times in the process.



i did the same first time tbf, edged around, asking randoms if they were urban75 even asked a celeb (comedian and tv star, Dave Gorman) the looks of contempt and pity I received have stayed with me


----------



## fogbat (Jul 14, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i did the same first time tbf, edged around, asking randoms if they were urban75 *even asked a celeb (comedian and tv star, Dave Gorman)* the looks of contempt and pity I received have stayed with me


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 14, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh god and now I'm going to miss out on Boycey too



I share your pain


----------



## pootle (Jul 14, 2009)

onenameshelley said:


> The key is to find the most unlikely looking bunch of people drinking together and edge over to them slowly looking hopeful.
> 
> This is how i met the urbanites the first few times till i remembered faces and even now i stare blankly at people before realising i know them.



That's pretty much spot on tbh!



onenameshelley said:


> And i am know i am going to stare in admiration at Pootles trainers because i always do *looks at own shit trainers and cries*



Other than being called a "hot lesbian" that is one of the best compliments I've ever had on u75. I do have some ace kicks though  Cheers shells! 



onenameshelley said:


> It will be great



Also spot on!


----------



## onenameshelley (Jul 14, 2009)

pootle said:


> That's pretty much spot on tbh!
> 
> Other than being called a "hot lesbian" that is one of the best compliments I've ever had on u75. I do have some ace kicks though  Cheers shells!
> 
> Also spot on!



aww its true though your trainers are rather cool. 

3 for 3 i am doing well today


----------



## pootle (Jul 14, 2009)

On fire, I'd say! 

Of course, I was going to rock up in work wear which would mean some rather dull converse, but now the proverbial stakes are raised.   Can you believe I've got 2 pairs of trainers under my desk.  3 if you count the ones on my feet


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2009)

I will make every effort to look at your fab trainers Pootle, and to admire them too


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

THat last North London drinks was the _best_ one cuz it was  near enough to Go Home First and Tart Up


----------



## pootle (Jul 14, 2009)

I shall bring extra special, not under the desk trainers in that case. If there is a lull in the convo, moment of awkwardness etc I shall wave my feet in the air and everyone can coo! and *gasp* at my trainers.


Actually, the last time I did that and I was out with people I know from teh internetz I got the most horrible PM the next day saying how I'd ruined everyone's night and how _*everyone *_hated me.  True story


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 14, 2009)

pootle said:


> I shall bring extra special, not under the desk trainers in that case. If there is a lull in the convo, moment of awkwardness etc I shall wave my feet in the air and everyone can coo! and *gasp* at my trainers.
> 
> 
> Actually, the last time I did that and I was out with people I know from teh internetz I got the most horrible PM the next day saying how I'd ruined everyone's night and how _*everyone *_hated me.  True story



no way!!


----------



## onenameshelley (Jul 14, 2009)

pootle said:


> I shall bring extra special, not under the desk trainers in that case. If there is a lull in the convo, moment of awkwardness etc I shall wave my feet in the air and everyone can coo! and *gasp* at my trainers.
> 
> 
> Actually, the last time I did that and I was out with people I know from teh internetz I got the most horrible PM the next day saying how I'd ruined everyone's night and how _*everyone *_hated me.  True story



really??? naaaah your pulling our legs surely??  Awesome trainers cant wait


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

pootle said:


> I shall bring extra special, not under the desk trainers in that case. If there is a lull in the convo, moment of awkwardness etc I shall wave my feet in the air and everyone can coo! and *gasp* at my trainers.
> 
> 
> *Actually, the last time I did that and I was out with people I know from teh internetz I got the most horrible PM the next day saying how I'd ruined everyone's night and how everyone hated me.  True story [/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## pootle (Jul 14, 2009)

Kitten/johanna was involved, natch.  As was Simon Amstell   

It was another bb btw - not this one.  One I don't post on as much anymore, wierdly!


----------



## pootle (Jul 14, 2009)

Here's an excerpt from aforementioned PM



> Pootle, what gave you the right to act as a collective voice on something which you have no right to comment on for others. I am pretty angry about the fragile position you put us all in, let alone (and I will be honest here) the embarrassment involved. I seriously wanted to curl up and die the more you kept speaking. I keep thinking what would have happened had my boss or a copper been sitting behind us listening to what you were saying. This has seriously made me feel jumpy and insecure, Shouldn't I be able to trust my friends to be discreet and respect my privacy. I wouldn't have cared two hoots if you had said "I like **** etc" Nothing about that situation is right, would you agree?
> 
> I doubt very much many people will bother telling you how pissed off they were, well I am and I am not afraid to rock the boat because I cannot see how I can get passed this without commenting on it and asking you to acknowledge my view point and accepting responsibility for your actions. I know you were upset, we could see that clearly but have either of you thought about how upset we all were and how it ruined our night?



All this from trainers ((kicks))


It goes on for about 3 times the length of the above!    silly bitch!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 14, 2009)

but what if the police heard about your kicks?! did you not _think_?!

can we see the rest of it please?


----------



## keithy (Jul 14, 2009)

I don't get it, what did you do?


----------



## pootle (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm too ashamed Keithy. _Please_ can't we move on? 



I'll tell you tomorrow, if you come


----------



## keithy (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm scared to incase you act as a collective voice on something which you have no right to comment on for others, putting me in a fragile position


----------



## Boycey (Jul 14, 2009)

keithy said:


> I don't get it, what did you do?



i know, and tbh it's pretty awesome 

...and absolutely nowt to be ashamed of


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 14, 2009)

Ooooh I SO want to go to this and I can't  *sticks bottom lip out, sniffs and kicks a soft toy*

I expect a full report on here the day after - and a PM for any naughty bits


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm missing something here......


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 14, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ooooh I SO want to go to this and I can't  *sticks bottom lip out, sniffs and kicks a soft toy*
> 
> I expect a full report on here the day after - and a PM for any naughty bits



I shall run into you work, bite your bum, waft a pair of adidas samba trainers in your face, flick lager over you and then waft kebab in your face to remind you of what you missed.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2009)

pootle said:


> Here's an excerpt from aforementioned PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If one reads it thinking you were talking about drugs really loudly and at length then maybe it makes a teensy weensy bit of sense but if it really is about trainers then wtf?

Was this someone off here?!

"I like **** etc"  I like kicks? What? WHAT?!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 14, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> I shall run into you work, bite your bum, waft a pair of adidas samba trainers in your face, flick lager over you and then waft kebab in your face to remind you of what you missed.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 14, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


>



And then i'd swoon, swill my mouth with stale booze and whisper something appallingly smutty into your ear, for that late night extra.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm not gonna be able to make this now as I've been drafted in to carting a TV across town to Hackney tomorrow evening.

Hope you al have fun.


----------



## Callie (Jul 14, 2009)

onenameshelley said:


> The key is to find the most unlikely looking bunch of people drinking together and edge over to them slowly looking hopeful.
> 
> This is how i met the urbanites the first few times till i remembered faces and even now i stare blankly at people before realising i know them.
> 
> ...



This plan is fine as long as there is an unlikely looking bunch. When I went to a meet by myself once there was no-one that looked like possible urbanites. My options were limited so went for the rowdiest lot. They turned out to be a group of Croydon Council office workers  They wanted to know what urban75 was and WHY I was meeting a bunch of people I didn't know for the internet by myself  hehehe

but it was ok in the end! ish


----------



## onenameshelley (Jul 14, 2009)

Callie said:


> This plan is fine as long as there is an unlikely looking bunch. When I went to a meet by myself once there was no-one that looked like possible urbanites. My options were limited so went for the rowdiest lot. They turned out to be a group of Croydon Council office workers  They wanted to know what urban75 was and WHY I was meeting a bunch of people I didn't know for the internet by myself :hehehe
> 
> but it was ok in the end! ish



 thats happened to me before as well. 

Pootle omg what was wrong with that girl?? i suspect her wiring was all wrong i am not fragile you can says what you likes except that my hair is rubbish i am a bit sensitive about that .


----------



## pootle (Jul 15, 2009)

onenameshelley said:


> Pootle omg what was wrong with that girl?? i suspect her wiring was all wrong



the wierd thing is that me and my bezzer had actually been spending more time with the crazy cow and getting on so much better etc (and defending her to lots of people who don't  like her ) and then this madness!

Oh well! We don't see her so much anymore either! 


but yeah! Drinks! Booze! Good times! Later!   looking forward to it.

what time are most people getting there - I reckon I'll be there by 6.30pm


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh god I want to know this story.


----------



## onenameshelley (Jul 15, 2009)

pootle said:


> the wierd thing is that me and my bezzer had actually been spending more time with the crazy cow and getting on so much better etc (and defending her to lots of people who don't  like her ) and then this madness!
> 
> Oh well! We don't see her so much anymore either!
> 
> ...




Crumbs people are strange

Will be there about six ish meself


----------



## fogbat (Jul 15, 2009)

Should be there between 6 and 7, depending when I can get out of work.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2009)

by about 6 i reckon


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh, and now I'm gonna miss Foggers too.

Poor me poor me poor me


----------



## keithy (Jul 15, 2009)

If I come it will be after 8 or 9 or... lol


----------



## onenameshelley (Jul 15, 2009)

keithy said:


> If I come it will be after 8 or 9 or... lol



 that gives me very little time to eye up your bossoms you know, selfish thats what that is


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2009)

keithy said:


> If I come it will be after 8 or 9 or... lol



It will be messy by then


----------



## fogbat (Jul 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, and now I'm gonna miss Foggers too.
> 
> Poor me poor me poor me





(I am awesome)


----------



## keithy (Jul 15, 2009)

I can't help it, I am going to an information hour thing at samaritans. 

you're all going to scare me aren't you like last time I stupidly met up with drunken urbans while I was sober


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2009)

keithy said:


> I can't help it, I am going to an information hour thing at samaritans.
> 
> you're all going to scare me aren't you like last time I stupidly met up with drunken urbans while I was sober



we will shower you with love and inappropriate affection


----------



## keithy (Jul 15, 2009)

that's what happened last time, and a campagne to get my bloke on urban lol. Ohhh.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 15, 2009)

Could you give advice now on what is and what isn't suitable behaviour?

A little two-column table would be ideal.


----------



## keithy (Jul 15, 2009)

owt's appropriate as long as it involves tongues.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Could you give advice now on what is and what isn't suitable behaviour?
> 
> A little two-column table would be ideal.



a flow chart !

showing the consequences of each action - 

i.e


hand on knee - leads to slapped chops


that sort of thing

or hand on knee - leads to smile and return hand on knee


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 15, 2009)

keithy said:


> owt's appropriate as long as it involves tongues.



Do go on.....


----------



## pootle (Jul 15, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Could you give advice now on what is and what isn't suitable behaviour?
> 
> A little two-column table would be ideal.




A Venn diagram would be even better!


----------



## onenameshelley (Jul 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> a flow chart !
> 
> showing the consequences of each action -
> 
> ...



See i like hand on knee i think its sort of 1940's cheeky chappie ifyswm. 

Tongue in ear, kick in face would be a good one though possibly extreme


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jul 15, 2009)

mango5 said:


> See y'all tomorrow



I think I may be able to turn up to this - the littl'un is going to see Nine Inch Nails with her dad tonight .

You & Fudgefactorfive are the only Urbans I've ever officially met (on a Workshy on Mile End Road about 2 1/2 years ago  ) so I will look out for a bunch of ne'er-do-wells with you amongst them.

(Or possibly just wander in, glance suspiciously at people & discreetly wander away again... is sometimes about as social as I manage)


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 15, 2009)

just seen this.  i might come if i can work out the trains.  i'm gonna be in reading anyway


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2009)

keithy said:


> owt's appropriate as long as it involves tongues.





onenameshelley said:


> See i like hand on knee i think its sort of 1940's cheeky chappie ifyswm.
> 
> Tongue in ear, kick in face would be a good one though possibly extreme



see, we need guidance

it's a mine field


----------



## onenameshelley (Jul 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> see, we need guidance
> 
> it's a mine field



 There should be a help book published about appropriate pub based flirting

I suspect Marty there are quite a few ladies on here who would happily have your hand on their knee, and maybe even a tongue in the ear. 

Actually a quick tangent but euuuuuwwww ears. 

Thank you.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2009)

onenameshelley said:


> There should be a help book published about appropriate pub based flirting
> 
> I suspect Marty there are quite a few ladies on here who would happily have your hand on their knee, and maybe even a tongue in the ear.
> 
> ...




I think you should all have signs on your knees, so we know where we stand


----------



## onenameshelley (Jul 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I think you should all have signs on your knees, so we know where we stand



I shall run off some labels at work before i leave. 

I wonder what dont touch my knee is in German? I think that they would look better in German, more authoritarian (is that a real word?).


----------



## mango5 (Jul 15, 2009)

Ms Ordinary said:


> I think I may be able to turn up to this - the littl'un is going to see Nine Inch Nails with her dad tonight .
> 
> You & Fudgefactorfive are the only Urbans I've ever officially met (on a Workshy on Mile End Road about 2 1/2 years ago  ) so I will look out for a bunch of ne'er-do-wells with you amongst them.
> 
> (Or possibly just wander in, glance suspiciously at people & discreetly wander away again... is sometimes about as social as I manage)



 That was one of the Workshy Hospital ones yes?


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 15, 2009)

I would like to come to this. but have no money


----------



## onenameshelley (Jul 15, 2009)

_pH_ said:


> I would like to come to this. but have no money



 or let me buy you a pint


----------



## mango5 (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah, if you can bus it up, you won't have to buy a single pint.  I guarantee it


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 15, 2009)

I love you lot. I'll have a thinky about it.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jul 15, 2009)

mango5 said:


> That was one of the Workshy Hospital ones yes?



 It was indeed - you have a long memory!


----------



## Boycey (Jul 15, 2009)

is anyone going to this who'll take a wheel to brixton for mr bluestreak?

please just say yes if you can, the puns in the last thread confused my fragile little mind and i wound up leaving it.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Boycey (Jul 15, 2009)

cool, we've met and i reckon i'll recognise you. i'm the sideburned, 6'fuckknows" guy with a bicycle wheel strapped to his back


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jul 15, 2009)

So... there will be a group of people, one of whom will have a bicycle wheel


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2009)

Ms Ordinary said:


> So... there will be a group of people, one of whom will have a bicycle wheel



we have to hope that we're not there at the same time as the AGM of the b.w.b.w.o.t.b club


----------



## pootle (Jul 15, 2009)

And trainers.  Don't forget the trainers!


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks at brogues.....


----------



## fogbat (Jul 15, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Looks at brogues.....



No trainers, no entry.

Sorry


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2009)

I will be wearing these


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 15, 2009)

fogbat said:


> No trainers, no entry.
> 
> Sorry



I have some, but they don't go with toniks.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 15, 2009)

Off into town now... see y'all soon


----------



## pootle (Jul 15, 2009)

_pH_ said:


> I love you lot. I'll have a thinky about it.



Less thinky, more drinky!


----------



## pootle (Jul 15, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> just seen this.  i might come if i can work out the trains.  i'm gonna be in reading anyway



Do it! Train to Paddington and then Bakerloo Line to Oxford Circus - should take about 10 mins to walk into Soho from there


----------



## fogbat (Jul 15, 2009)

pootle said:


> Less thinky, more drinky!



That'd make an awesome tagline


----------



## pootle (Jul 15, 2009)

Another of my favourites, when people are faffing about with a mirror, to look in to and blow their nose, obvs *ahem* is

Less talky, more snorty!


----------



## fogbat (Jul 15, 2009)

Less dejecty, more injecty...

Nah, doesn't work


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2009)

setting off now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Fuck. Had 2x wines at lunch and now thinking of blowing off evenbing gig


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Fuck. Had 2x wines at lunch and now thinking of blowing off evenbing gig



you'll get in trouble with freako manager !


----------



## Boycey (Jul 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Fuck. Had 2x wines at lunch and now thinking of blowing off evenbing gig



bollocks 

you just need moar booze!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

*taps tap on fone*

*sent*

OK - where are we meeting? Don't make me read back


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

COME ON!


----------



## fogbat (Jul 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *taps tap on fone*
> 
> *sent*
> 
> OK - where are we meeting? Don't make me read back



Golden Lion, Dean Street.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 15, 2009)

Of course, if you're not reading back, you'll have to trust that I've told you the right pub...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Of course, if you're not reading back, you'll have to trust that I've told you the right pub...



Don't fuck me about Foghorn


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *taps tap on fone*
> 
> *sent*
> 
> OK - where are we meeting? Don't make me read back



You had better tell me ALL the gossip tomorrow, every sweaty detail!! 

And, while you are all laughing and joking and snogging and clinking glasses, think of me standing in a field in the rain watched by a load of cows and rabbits declaiming "How tartly that gentlemen looks. I never can see him and I am heart burned an hour after" an other such Shakesperian hilarity


----------



## fogbat (Jul 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You had better tell me ALL the gossip tomorrow, every sweaty detail!!
> 
> And, while you are all laughing and joking and snogging and clinking glasses, think of me standing in a field in the rain watched by a load of cows and rabbits declaiming "How tartly that gentlemen looks. I never can see him and I am heart burned an hour after" an other such Shakesperian hilarity



Leave your mobile on.

We'll give you a ring during your performance


----------



## keithy (Jul 15, 2009)

Maybe I should sneakily get pissed during the samaritans meeting so I'll not be too far behind when I meet you pissheads.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 15, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Leave your mobile on.
> 
> We'll give you a ring during your performance



 You'd just send me a picture of y'all looking pissed and happy


----------



## fogbat (Jul 15, 2009)

keithy said:


> Maybe I should sneakily get pissed during the samaritans meeting so I'll not be too far behind when I meet you pissheads.



Are you considering volunteering for the Sams, Keithy?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

On a 38 *cuts eyes at fogbat*


----------



## pootle (Jul 15, 2009)

Golden Lion, Dean Street - soho innit

Yay! If I knew you were coming I'd have brought a mix tape (cd)


----------



## keithy (Jul 15, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Are you considering volunteering for the Sams, Keithy?



yus. I'm pretty much the worlds best listener so I may aswell put it to good use innit.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 15, 2009)

keithy said:


> yus. I'm pretty much the worlds best listener so I may aswell put it to good use innit.



Awesome - my housemate does it and finds it very fulfilling work.


----------



## keithy (Jul 15, 2009)

I wanted to do childline too cos they give counselling training, but they've just had a campagne and filled all their places. Perhaps in the future though. 

I really hope I'm going to be able to fit it into my stupid work shifts. Might end up just doing night shifts after work.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Am here lol


----------



## keithy (Jul 15, 2009)

you're already at the pub stella? ffs


----------



## fogbat (Jul 15, 2009)

I've not even left the office yet


----------



## keithy (Jul 15, 2009)

yeh I'm still at home scratchin ma fanny and fretting about net people


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm on the bus on my way


----------



## pootle (Jul 15, 2009)

Am just about to leave too!


----------



## fogbat (Jul 15, 2009)

Words cannot express how much I simultaneously envy and hate all you bastards with mobile internets


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Am here lol



on my way.  i've just left reading!


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 15, 2009)

keithy said:


> yeh I'm still at home scratchin ma fanny and fretting about net people



i aint net anyone going before either lol.  i'll be the one in the blue monster tshirt


----------



## mango5 (Jul 15, 2009)

Good Oh! _pH_ see you soon


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

*hic* come on!


----------



## cesare (Jul 15, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> i aint net anyone going before either lol.  i'll be the one in the blue monster tshirt



Fuck's sake! Why didn't you say earlier you were going? My hair's still a mess lol even worse than when we last saw you, button doesn't get back to London till nearly 9 then he's got leaving drinks tomorrow and he's been up since 5, plus I got a thing to do for someone this evening, so having to give it a miss.  

You have to pounce on marty man, otherwise he'll give it his "well I was wearing my baby eating anarchist tshirt" line and expecting people to see it when he's crouched over a book occasionally peering over the pages *taunts marty*


----------



## weepiper (Jul 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ooooh I SO want to go to this and I can't  *sticks bottom lip out, sniffs and kicks a soft toy*
> 
> I expect a full report on here the day after - and a PM for any naughty bits



me too, all of this ^^^ I want to be in a pub meeting drunken urbs, not sitting at home packing mountains of crud into boxes


----------



## mango5 (Jul 15, 2009)

?They've split into vertical drinkers (downstairs) and broadway drinkers upstairs


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

*hic* lol


----------



## mango5 (Jul 15, 2009)

we are very drunken very quickly if I'm anything to go by.  Zeppo just legged it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2009)

Keithy love - we are upstairs x


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 15, 2009)

LDR is watching monkey blow jobs on youtube. He's filth


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jul 15, 2009)

Where are you all? I'm wearing a blue shirt. I have a beard. I am next to the tall bloke with the purple mac.


----------



## Zeppo (Jul 15, 2009)

Great meet brill people. Pity I had to get off early. Must do this again.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 15, 2009)

Zeppo said:


> Great meet brill people. Pity I had to get off early. Must do this again.



Lovely to meet you too. Do come and see us again  
Also good to meet dapper Fedayn, glamorous Miss O and the rest of you reprobates.  Even the snoggers


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 15, 2009)

I enjoyed that


----------



## Onket (Jul 15, 2009)

Sorry I couldn't make this, only got back from holiday last night & had work today.

I do find it amusing that people manage to post in the pub. I spose it's all fancy mobile phones and whatever the kids have got these days isn't it.

I really should go to bed.


----------



## Boycey (Jul 15, 2009)

lovely to meet you all (again for those i've met before ). even though fed hate's jungle 

really lovely evening


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 16, 2009)

Boycey is veeeeeeeerrrrryyyy tall.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 16, 2009)

fed hates jungle? 

sorry I didn't make it, one of my bestests was in london with her baby today, and there weren't enough hours in the day to fit everything in.


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 16, 2009)

And i would like to say many thanks to those who kept me supplied with drinkies. Mango, marty, fed, and anyone else i may have forgotten, thanks, you're aces and i love you 

And shells! I nearly forgot shells! How could i forget shells!? Thanks lovely x (and no, i'm not gay )


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 16, 2009)

Bloody hell tanky  I haven't seen you in ages!


----------



## Boycey (Jul 16, 2009)

_pH_ said:


> Boycey is veeeeeeeerrrrryyyy tall.



(ed: err, no. Not again)


----------



## marty21 (Jul 16, 2009)

that was lovely, it was more than lovely, it was beautiful, beautiful things happened, and we loved them, we loved all the beautufulness


I am verryyyy drunk


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 16, 2009)

has anyone sent pootle a nasty pm yet?


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 16, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> has anyone sent pootle a nasty pm yet?




dunno. do you want me to?


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 16, 2009)

Boycey said:


> (ed: err, no. Not again)



ha! I didn't see this before ed edited. was it a longcat?


----------



## weepiper (Jul 16, 2009)

marty21 said:


> that was lovely, it was more than lovely, it was beautiful, beautiful things happened, and we loved them, we loved all the beautufulness
> 
> 
> I am verryyyy drunk



 sounds like objective achieved then


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jul 16, 2009)

Well that was a very charming evening.

It was lovely to meet all the lovely (no longer) strangers 

I will try & do that again some time.


----------



## keithy (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## fogbat (Jul 16, 2009)

Very good evening.

Twas lovely to meet those people I'd not met before


----------



## marty21 (Jul 16, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Leave your mobile on.
> 
> We'll give you a ring during your performance



did you call?


----------



## keithy (Jul 16, 2009)

I enjoyed meeting you all but Tom says you smell of poo and wee (apart from Eric, who he has fallen in love with).

Yes, Boycey is very tall and grinny  gringringrin. 

All lovelies. I don't feel so scared of the internet now haha.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 16, 2009)

Mass bonings lol


----------



## marty21 (Jul 16, 2009)

just mass snorings for me


----------



## onenameshelley (Jul 16, 2009)

_pH_ said:


> And shells! I nearly forgot shells! How could i forget shells!? Thanks lovely x and no, i'm not gay



See that was one of those things i should have kept as an "inside thought" and i knew the answer already but thought i should ask anyway.  and dont forget the BABY DONKEYS!!

Well my face is strangely numb this morning so i might be still pissed or had a comedy stroke? 

It was a lovely evening and it was great to meet new faces and lovely new faces they were too All in all it was a great night, even if i did fail to buy some wicked new trainers 

Now i need to have a lie down under a coat.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 16, 2009)

*gathers pet wasps to her bosom for safety*


----------



## onenameshelley (Jul 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *gathers pet wasps to her bosom for safety*



 shit i forgot about that, it is true though you cant drown a wasp, god i really shouldnt drink 

*hangs head in shame*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 16, 2009)

You tried so hard to drown them!


----------



## onenameshelley (Jul 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You tried so hard to drown them!



3 hours with a stick in a pond i am quite determined when i put my mind to it.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 16, 2009)

I didn't see any wasp carnage, but *someone* forced me to watch filth involving animals on his phone


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 16, 2009)

Watch your back
\


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jul 16, 2009)

onenameshelley said:


> It was a lovely evening and it was great to meet new faces and lovely new faces they were too All in all it was a great night, even if i did fail to buy some wicked new trainers  (



That really was a smashing polka-dot dress you had instead though.
I'm sure you will look lovely in it.

It was great to meet Fedayn & his mate (from the real world outside) but I really do think the frock will work better on you...


----------



## onenameshelley (Jul 16, 2009)

aaaaaahhhhhhhh evil take it down freaking huge bastard thing as well 


Can i have a picture of a bumble or baby donkey instead?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 16, 2009)

onenameshelley said:


> aaaaaahhhhhhhh evil take it down freaking huge bastard thing as well
> 
> 
> Can i have a picture of a bumble or baby donkey instead?


don't ask for any pictures of monkeys or goats


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 16, 2009)

Afraid not. That is the only thing I remember you talking about (I am sure there was more).


----------



## keithy (Jul 16, 2009)

Awww shelley I did love your wasp rant


----------



## onenameshelley (Jul 16, 2009)

Ms Ordinary said:


> That really was a smashing polka-dot dress you had instead though.
> I'm sure you will look lovely in it.
> 
> It was great to meet Fedayn & his mate (from the real world outside) but I really do think the frock will work better on you...



It is a nice dress i must admit


----------



## onenameshelley (Jul 16, 2009)

keithy said:


> Awww shelley I did love your wasp rant



your poor other half just look confused, actually everybody did. 
I really do hate wasps but i need to get a grip on it


----------



## keithy (Jul 16, 2009)

he loved it  

He just always looks confused cos he's a bit dim. Aww. 

Now I'm sat ere daydreaming about my boyfriend like a big fat loser. 





yes. wasps. THEY JUST WON'T DROWN THEN THEY'LL JUST FUCK OFF WHEN YOUR BACK'S TURNED


----------



## pootle (Jul 16, 2009)

Morning kids! 

That was indeed lots of fun! 

Chatting to lovely shells for the first time in literally years!  Meeting Keithy and making a total hash of complimenting her o)! MsOrdinary - ARE YOU OFF THE INTERNETS?  FractionMan's impressive putting back into getting to an urban drink up  and Fed - the founder of the feast and his brogues and crazy football/music talk 

Drink, dares, good times.  Shall we do it all again next week at Redsnapper's drink up?


----------



## keithy (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm actually PROPER excited and not nervous at all about the next one now  I wish I'd have got to talk to you properly Pootle! Ma bloke told me what you said to him cos I were like "she said she wer digging herself into a hole" and he said he thought you were really sweet and then got all annoyed at yourself lol 

Have you had a nasty PM yet?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 16, 2009)

keithy said:


> Awww shelley I did love your wasp rant




http://www.thisisbath.co.uk/news/Fisherman-s-wasp-attack-horror/article-1168615-detail/article.html

Fisherman's wasp attack horror!!

watch out fractionman when you bring your boat that way


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 16, 2009)

I heard more about Bath last night then I have had...baths..


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 16, 2009)

I missed shelley's wasp rant 

But I've found out she is quite right about new forest donkeys. I'm sorry I doubted you shells!

http://www.newforestnpa.gov.uk/donkey



> Unlike pony stallions, male donkeys (jacks) are allowed to stay on the Forest all year round; very occasionally a badly behaved jack donkey will have to be removed from the Forest by its owner.



naughty donkeys!


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2009)

Where's the PICS? And can't you all come along to Offline on Friday or Sat so I can put some faces to names?!


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 16, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I didn't see any wasp carnage, but *someone* forced me to watch filth involving animals on his phone



Yeah, that LDR, he's so wrong.


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 16, 2009)

editor said:


> Where's the PICS? And can't you all come along to Offline on Friday or Sat so I can put some faces to names?!



Oh yeah, pics! I've got some, as has mango5.

gimme a few mins, I'll stick em up.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 16, 2009)

editor said:


> Where's the PICS?



Yeah


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 16, 2009)

eek!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 16, 2009)

i think i should be safe on the picture front


*well behaved*



apart from viewing animal porn


----------



## keithy (Jul 16, 2009)

I think I escaped pics


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 16, 2009)

i wish i'd come to this now.  next time.
that's a threat.  



marty21 said:


> I didn't see any wasp carnage, but *someone* forced me to watch filth involving animals on his phone





at least he didn't play you songs about biting.
that's still stuck in my head.



_pH_ said:


> Yeah, that LDR, he's so wrong.


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 16, 2009)

kitty_kitty said:


> at least he didn't play you songs about biting.
> that's still stuck in my head.





^ clicky smiley


----------



## onenameshelley (Jul 16, 2009)

keithy said:


> he loved it
> 
> He just always looks confused cos he's a bit dim. Aww.
> 
> ...



 That does sound exactly like me. 



pootle said:


> Chatting to lovely shells for the first time in literally years!
> Drink, dares, good times.  Shall we do it all again next week at Redsnapper's drink up?



I know i just realised its been like two years or something crazy since i last saw you good to catch up though, have a wicked time at Glade!



_pH_ said:


> I missed shelley's wasp rant
> 
> But I've found out she is quite right about new forest donkeys. I'm sorry I doubted you shells!
> 
> ...



It was about as good as my donkey in a ditch story, so i dunno if you missed much. Hurrah for New Forest baby donkeys!

Oooh is there anotehr drinky next week, what day??


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 16, 2009)

A few not-very-good pics


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## onenameshelley (Jul 16, 2009)

God i really am tiny, why did no one ever tell me i was a freaking midget. In my own head i am waaaay taller than that. 

*goes to get stilts fitted*


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 16, 2009)

You're not tiny shells, you're just _very far away_.


----------



## onenameshelley (Jul 16, 2009)

_pH_ said:


> You're not tiny shells, you're just _very far away_.



 I look like a lilliputian, maybe i should take up limboing


----------



## weepiper (Jul 16, 2009)

Pics!  but we need names  I recognise 3 or 4 people there but no idea who the rest are!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 16, 2009)

See my enormous arse in a red skirt?


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 16, 2009)

weepiper said:


> Pics!  but we need names  I recognise 3 or 4 people there but no idea who the rest are!



I'm not naming anyone, not good form. But others can out themselves if they're happy with it


----------



## pootle (Jul 16, 2009)

keithy said:


> wish I'd have got to talk to you properly Pootle! Ma bloke told me what you said to him cos I were like "she said she wer digging herself into a hole" and he said he thought you were really sweet and then got all annoyed at yourself lol



 aww! but thanks! I shall dig myself into a hole with you at some length next week then 



keithy said:


> Have you had a nasty PM yet?



Nope.  Just NICE ones


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2009)

Damn! Wish I'd come along instead of pissing about with some work that failed to materialise all last night.


----------



## cesare (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice pics  Some familiar faces there


----------



## marty21 (Jul 16, 2009)

weepiper said:


> Pics!  but we need names  I recognise 3 or 4 people there but no idea who the rest are!



I'm not in any of them


----------



## mango5 (Jul 16, 2009)

*More poor quality pics*

here

Yikes too big to post direct!


----------



## weepiper (Jul 16, 2009)

Ace  It looks like jolly fun was had by all


----------



## weepiper (Jul 16, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I'm not in any of them



you're in some of Mango's though


----------



## marty21 (Jul 16, 2009)

weepiper said:


> you're in some of Mango's though



i look really serious in that one


----------



## trashpony (Jul 16, 2009)

Were you on stilts to take some of those photos Mango?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 16, 2009)

trashpony said:


> Were you on stilts to take some of those photos Mango?



she was spying on us from upstairs


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice to meet you all and be able to put names to faces 

I only got two posters genders wrong


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 16, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> I only got two posters genders wrong



Only one here.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 16, 2009)

_pH_ said:


>



Nice of Dominik Diamond to turn up for a drink I thought.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 16, 2009)

Boycey said:


> even though fed hate's jungle





Tank Girl said:


> fed hates jungle?



I wouldn't say 'hate', but I do have an absolute disinterest in said genre.


----------

